# Cubby Dresser Thingy



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

A little while ago I asked for some help with making drawers. A few posted very helpful links and advice. Well, I have FINALLY finished the project that the drawers were for. I'm not exactly sure what it is, but we call it a dresser :yes:. It was my first big project and I was a little nervous, but I just jumped in and it came out pretty well. There are a couple things that bug me about it, little errors that no one else would even notice. The important thing is that my wife loves it:thumbup:. It is in the nursery and she is very happy that she can get some "nesting" done. Thanks for the advice. It was really appreciated. I have just about finished a changing table, too. It should be done in a day or so.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Darn, now I've got to reach into my unwanted vocabulary and say things like "cute" and "adorable". :shutup: It really is. And, considering it's intended use, I'm sure that's what you were aiming for.

Very nice work.

Rob


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sabres,
Wonderful job. Looks great. The curious George knobs are a nice touch. Where did you get the basket inserts that are in the cubby's? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I need to build about 20 of those for my daughters. It is amazing how much stuff they accumalate. And they are only 5 and 6 so I know I am in trouble when they get older.
Nice design. Cool knobs.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's really cool. I'm sure that your wife loves it and why shouldn't she. You did a great job. Plenty of brownie points rolled up in that project. :yes: Lot's of foot rubs and plenty of mornings with breakfast in bed. (for your wife of course.......that's the easiest way to get some more tools. :laughing
Make sure you post the photos of the change table when you are done.
Ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Really neat. Plus, apply all the words Rob used. 
Be sure to show us the table when your done, too.

Gene


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks all for the kudos! The changing table is done, just needs to become white. For some reason I tend to fizzle out when it comes to finishing. It seems slow and tedious compared to the building stages :huh:. The baskets my wife picked up from bed, bath & beyond and I actually designed the whole unit around them. They sell them in different colors, patterns, and sizes. And the knobs came from ebay for like $2 each, which I thought was a steal. Thanks again, and I'll post the changing table later this week, fingers crossed.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job.

Red


----------

